# Best Light Option Fluval Spec V



## Aderes85 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm debating on a couple different light set-ups for my fluval spec v. I'm currently using the stock light, but want to upgrade to something that will allow my more light-hungry plants to thrive.

Currently have a mix of plants, including frogbit, sunset hygro, hygro difformis (sp?), red tiger lily, spotted italian hair grass, purple camboda (sp?), and a type of ludwiga that's kinda red/purply.

Tank is 5.6g, about 17 1/4" long and 6 1/2" wide. 

What I'm looking at:

Wave-Point 12inch 16W LED (I like this one because it clamps on the back and I can move it out of the way to do water changes and such w/o losing light... BUT it's only 12" long... )

Marineland DoubleBright LED (this one is the longest of all my choices, so I'll get full coverage, but I'd have to move it every time I wanted access to the tank...)

Eheim 7W LED Fixture (I love that this one is adjustable, but it's radius (30cm x 30cm) means that my corners won't get that much light?)

Archaea 36w compact light (I like it's flexibility and higher wattage, but didn't really want to have to do the bulb bit if I didn't have to)

Your thoughts? Or alternative suggestions? I'm trying to do this as cheaply as possible, so can't really go above $90. Was hoping more for the $50-$60 range....

Thank you SOOOOOOOO much for any help!


----------



## caliherp (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in the same boat. I am planning on getting the 20" finnex fugeray. It should give me low to medium light.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Aderes85 said:


> Wave-Point 12inch 16W LED (I like this one because it clamps on the back and I can move it out of the way to do water changes and such w/o losing light... BUT it's only 12" long... )


The LED layout of the 18" Marineland has a 3" gap at both ends. That means the LEDs span a distance of only 12" - same as Wave-Point. 

Since Marineland has only 6 1W whites while Wave-Point has 16 (10 more), I would pick Wave-Point over Marineland for the brighter lighting.


----------



## caliherp (Mar 3, 2013)

I got my 20" FugeRay in a couple days ago. Man is it bright. The tank gets full coverage. The only thing I had to do was take off the plastic light mount. It fits with or without it. I am very pleased with this light. Id recommend it to anyone.


----------

